# Dell 17r Turbo for Rs 47290 :\ good or bad ?



## ashishpateldotin (Feb 28, 2013)

Laptop was good, I am happy.


----------



## Gtb93 (Feb 28, 2013)

Good luck, that's all I can say now. 

Good luck, that's all I can say now.


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 28, 2013)

Is it not good to buy laptops from that site? Dell inspiron 15r se is very cheap..


----------



## Gtb93 (Feb 28, 2013)

He has a good feedback rate, so I hope it doesn't go bad.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 28, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> He has a good feedback rate, so I hope it doesn't go bad.



Same opinion


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 28, 2013)

Listing ended 

And 17" are too heavy, so I advice you to first get a hands on.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

Smells fishy. It says in case of assistance call us immediately not DELL.


----------



## nandu26 (Mar 1, 2013)

This seller has 100% positive feedback and good communication. I think they are importing laptops from USA.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 1, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> This seller has 100% positive feedback and good communication. I think they are importing laptops from USA.



might be.


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 1, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> This seller has 100% positive feedback and good communication. I think they are importing laptops from USA.


So 17r costs so cheap in US 
BIg NO. NO from me


----------



## ashishpateldotin (Mar 1, 2013)

Gtb93 said:


> He has a good feedback rate, so I hope it doesn't go bad.



i bought from ebay only because of feedback. I only prefer ebay for buying Rs 100-200 items with coupons of course. This laptop will be my most expensive purchase from ebay. I am so worried , what if the laptop is refurbished :3



dashing.sujay said:


> Listing ended
> 
> And 17" are too heavy, so I advice you to first get a hands on.



I have never seen a 17 inch laptop. I was not even going to buy 17r turbo. It all happened so suddenly, i got 7.5% coupon in one of my ebay account. i looked for y500 in ebay as i thought i may get a cheaper deal then flipkart. And then i saw 17r turbo, it was like dream come true. Y500 may have touchpad issues,s05 may have overheating issues but 17r was just perfect  i started thinking about buying 17r, i was about to type my 3d secure password and then i stopped, and started thinking again ,which laptop to buy. i was so confused, y500 has 2 years warranty,s05 has bluray and cheap too. And then i went back to 17r turbo to see the item specifics again,to my surprise, listing ended , all ten 17r were sold within few hours. i called the seller, he told me to buy 15r and i refused. Everything was finished, i moved on and started looking at the y500 touchpad issue thread. And finally just one 17r turbo came back again and i without wasting any time, bought it. Earlier 17r was priced 46k and something and later it was priced 48290. I used 7.5% coupon to get 1000 off. I didn't even get a chance to think about the size and wight of laptop.



Harsh Pranami said:


> Smells fishy. It says in case of assistance call us immediately not DELL.



thats because many dell laptops from ebay are imported from thailand, america etc so no manufacture warranty 



nandu26 said:


> This seller has 100% positive feedback and good communication. I think they are importing laptops from USA.



yeah the seller has good feedback. Also when i called the seller, he was very helpful. When i told the seller that i live in nagpur and i will have to pay the octroi for the laptop so is there any way to reduce to octroi, and he said that he will do something.



pratyush997 said:


> So 17r costs so cheap in US
> BIg NO. NO from me



whats the price of 17r in US ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 1, 2013)

^ 60k
so with Duties it won't get below 73k
and the lappy costs 95k here in India



ashishpateldotin said:


> thats because many dell laptops from ebay are imported from thailand, america etc so no manufacture warranty


Dell provides int warranty


----------



## ashishpateldotin (Mar 1, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ 60k
> so with Duties it won't get below 73k
> and the lappy costs 95k here in India



this 17r doesnt have 3d,FHD,also no warranty so thats why less price i guess




pratyush997 said:


> Dell provides int warranty




Not all dell laptops have international warranty i guess. Btw what i am going to do is , when courier wala delivers the laptop to me , i am going to make a video of unboxing so if there is something wrong with laptop, i can return it by contacting ebay customer care. i think this cannot go bad. what do you think ?


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 1, 2013)

^ Seller warranty dude! 
I would have avoided it for that price


----------



## rajnusker (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow you got a super awesome deal! >50% discount!! Please upload lots of pics when you get it


----------



## ashishpateldotin (Mar 1, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> ^ Seller warranty dude!
> I would have avoided it for that price



ikr seller warranty is the only problem. But if there is something wrong with motherboard or any hardware , i can still goto dell outlet and repair my laptop with money right ? btw my experience is nothing happens in the first year


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 1, 2013)

and you think it'll be cheap?


----------



## ashishpateldotin (Mar 1, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Wow you got a super awesome deal! >50% discount!! Please upload lots of pics when you get it



Laptop is still not shipped  i will post pics when i get it


----------



## ashishpateldotin (Mar 1, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> and you think it'll be cheap?



i know i took a risk, but seriously i have never needed the warranty. Even my s3 has faulty emmc, i bought it on june 2012 but till now my s3 is still working.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 1, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> and you think it'll be cheap?



He.he.he...  Think!!! ?? ...Cough..cough..


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 2, 2013)

ashishpateldotin said:


> ikr seller warranty is the only problem. But if there is something wrong with motherboard or any hardware , i can still goto dell outlet and repair my laptop with money right ? btw my experience is nothing happens in the first year



Seriously??? It will cost you a ton!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 2, 2013)

ashishpateldotin said:


> ikr seller warranty is the only problem. But if there is something wrong with motherboard or any hardware , i can still goto dell outlet and repair my laptop with money right ? btw my experience is nothing happens in the first year


it costed 8k to repair a lappy mobo of mine.. (dell)
Are you willing to take that risk ?

Seller warranty upto 10-12 k is fine (PHONES).. but 48k..God save you


----------



## ashishpateldotin (Mar 2, 2013)

the price was so tempting that i didn't think of warranty :\ but if you see the sellers feedback, one guy named dickygaba  has already recieved 17r and his feedback is positive.


EDIT 

my laptop is still not shipped  i bought it on 28 feb. And tomorrow  is sunday


----------



## nandu26 (Mar 7, 2013)

ashishpateldotin said:


> the price was so tempting that i didn't think of warranty :\ but if you see the sellers feedback, one guy named dickygaba  has already recieved 17r and his feedback is positive.
> 
> 
> EDIT
> ...



Hi - 

Did you got the laptop? How is it? Is it a brand new one?


----------



## ashishpateldotin (Mar 7, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Did you got the laptop? How is it? Is it a brand new one?



Yup I got it today only. Laptop is awesome  those courier guys tested my patience. It looks like a new one to me, but I am not sure. Is there any way to find out the manufactured date ? And how do I make recovery of windows ?

Edit

can someone answer following questions

1. The laptop came with one big C: .How do I make partitions?
2. Can I install ssd in this laptop ? if yes then will it give my noticeable performance ? also how much gb of ssd is required ?
3. How do I check if my laptop has mSATA cache drive or not?


----------



## nandu26 (Mar 7, 2013)

ashishpateldotin said:


> Yup I got it today only. Laptop is awesome  those courier guys tested my patience. It looks like a new one to me, but I am not sure. Is there any way to find out the manufactured date ? And how do I make recovery of windows ?
> 
> Edit
> 
> ...



I think you can find the manufacturer date from the carton box (left or ight side corner). Is it green or brown color carton?


----------



## ashishpateldotin (Mar 7, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> I think you can find the manufacturer date from the carton box (left or ight side corner). Is it green or brown color carton?



Manufacture date sticker is removed from the box. Its brown color carton


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 7, 2013)

ashishpateldotin said:


> Yup I got it today only. Laptop is awesome  those courier guys tested my patience. It looks like a new one to me, but I am not sure. Is there any way to find out the manufactured date ? And how do I make recovery of windows ?
> 
> Edit
> 
> ...


COngos!!!

You can use mini tool partition wizard for partitions.
Yeah you can. you'll need to remove optical drive.
Dunno. Why don't you ask this in official dell thread


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 7, 2013)

@ashishpateldotin : For partioning just enter hard disk in search in charm's bar(sidebar), go to settings. There will be a option for Create & format hard disk partitions..

BTW congrats for your purchase......Really a great buy


----------



## nandu26 (Mar 8, 2013)

ashishpateldotin said:


> Manufacture date sticker is removed from the box. Its brown color carton



This should be most likely dell outlet laptops. Buyers return laptops and they are again reassembled, checked and sold as outlet laptops. 

Did you noticed any scratches?


----------



## ashishpateldotin (Mar 8, 2013)

No scractches and i am pretty sure the laptop is brand new , i just checked service tag of my laptop in dell website and it says shipped on 2/11/2013 and warranty till 2/12/2014.


----------



## nandu26 (Mar 8, 2013)

ashishpateldotin said:


> No scractches and i am pretty sure the laptop is brand new , i just checked service tag of my laptop in dell website and it says shipped on 2/11/2013 and warranty till 2/12/2014.



What about heat and quality of display? Is it anti glare display?


----------



## ashishpateldotin (Mar 8, 2013)

nandu26 said:


> What about heat and quality of display? Is it anti glare display?



It heats up a little while playing games. The display is awesome,its anti glare but i guess full hd is better than HD+ . Everything is good like sound,backlight,build quality but i am not happy with battery life and hard disk. I am thinking of adding ssd.

i think there is an option to add ssd ? i am not sure


*i.imgur.com/d0eIywC.jpg


can anyone tell by looking at the image if i can add ssd ? Also if someone can recommend a ssd from flipkart?


----------



## akii17kr (Mar 19, 2013)

hows the laptop bro ??
did u get any problem yet ??
if by service tag in dell website its showing warranty then i think you can avail dell india warranty too
plz post some pics of unboxing if you have


----------

